# 50 to 70 shrimp cocktail??



## scottyshotty (Jun 20, 2006)

I love to suck down plain shrimp cocktail(not fried or with anything except cocktail sauce/ about 50 to 75 at a time)  for a good way to uptake protein.  I can get a huge bag for $10 and its a cheap, delicious effective way to get protein, although really high in cholesterol. Because shrimp has no fat, how bad is it REALLY to consume this cholesterol only with an active lifestyle? Ive learned the animal fat is the real killer, but because animal fat and cholesterol are so hand and hand people say stay away from the cholesterol. I also read a study of perfect cholesterol people ate nothing but shrimp for 2 weeks and there ch. blood levels were the same. Any feedback?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 20, 2006)

Dietary cholesterol has little to no effect on blood cholesterol levels.  So don't worry about the cholesterol from your foods so long as you are eating heatlhy.

On another note, 4 Large Shrimp equals 5 grams of protein so you may want to think about cutting back on that much protein at once.  It's a waste and your body can't possibly consume it all.  Waste of money.


----------



## scottyshotty (Jun 20, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Dietary cholesterol has little to no effect on blood cholesterol levels.  So don't worry about the cholesterol from your foods so long as you are eating heatlhy.
> 
> On another note, 4 Large Shrimp equals 5 grams of protein so you may want to think about cutting back on that much protein at once.  It's a waste and your body can't possibly consume it all.  Waste of money.


THANKS. I THINK AS LONG AS YOU MAINTAIN A HEALTHY DIET AND EXERCISE, DIETARY CHOLESTEROL IS WISKED FROM YOUR BODY. THE SHRIMP I EAT ARE SMALL AND IS FILLING AS ABOUT A STEAK


----------



## mike456 (Jun 20, 2006)

jodi, you say food cholesterol has little to nothing to blood cholestorol, so what does cause high cholesterol? Im 15 and the doctor says that my cholessterol is high, and she says to stop eating eggs... Is she an idiot?


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 20, 2006)

A diet high in saturated fat is more adverse then a diet high in cholesterol but usualy they coincide with each other.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 20, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> jodi, you say food cholesterol has little to nothing to blood cholestorol, so what does cause high cholesterol? Im 15 and the doctor says that my cholessterol is high, and she says to stop eating eggs... Is she an idiot?


I think this may be of use to you 

http://www.hsph.harvard.edu/nutritionsource/fats.html


----------



## asicx (Jun 22, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I think this may be of use to you
> 
> http://www.hsph.harvard.edu/nutritionsource/fats.html



That research article just totally ruined my day...and it's a bad day to be ruined because it's my 24th birthday today.

So I'm at the crossroad of my life where I'm finally able to control my bodyfat and diet properly - but now, I'll die young because I eat too many eggs?

Every time I think I know something, I am then told something totally different.

I feel like it comes down to this:

How do you want to live?
a) eat whatever you want, cross your fingers, hope to die at 75 years old
b) eat healthy, excercise well, get a nice body, die at 50 because you ate too much eggs and sat. fat because of the need for protein


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 22, 2006)

asicx said:
			
		

> How do you want to live?
> a) eat whatever you want, cross your fingers, hope to die at 75 years old
> b) eat healthy, excercise well, get a nice body, die at 50 because you ate too much eggs and sat. fat because of the need for protein



I think eating "normal" which is usually burgers, fries, pizza, fried foods, cookies, cakes will kill you alot faster then eating clean.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 23, 2006)

I was at a company picnic yesterday and there was shrimp cocktail there.  BIG shrimp too, not those little ones that come 60 to a pound.  BIG ones that you couldn't eat with one bite.  I must have eaten 30 of those bastards.

Mmmmmm.....

And I had worked chest and tris in the morning, so I was just eating the shrimp to feed the muscles.  Yeah, that's it.   Same reason I ate the one pound steak AND the lobster a couple hours later.

I am such a fat shit.


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 23, 2006)

There is this nice restaurant in denver that I've been to a couple times called The Broker and they serve evrytable witha huge amount of shrimp, I usually go through one or two bowls of those shrimp before I eat my steak. I figure if they are going to make you pay 50 bucks for a steak Im going toget my money's worth of shrimp


----------



## ZECH (Jun 23, 2006)

That sounds like a medium size 1lb bag(50-70 shrimp)
At wally world it is less than $4. $10 is way high.


----------



## scottyshotty (Jun 23, 2006)

Yeah I know about those jumbo shrimp! They are about 6 inches in length and its just big mouthfuls of meat every bite. They are way too expensive though. I think about $20 for 3 of them.I wish I was rich!


----------

